# Mon G3 n'est plus en stéréo!  Que puis-je faire?



## David Liso (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour!

Depuis la dernière fois que mon G3 s'est planté et que je l'ai rallumé, il n'est plus en stéréo! Il fait rentrer et sort seulement du mono, soit dans Sound Manager, soit en entrée du Tascam vers Cubasis, bref,...Partout! Est-ce ma carte son interne qui a lâché? Puis-je la faire réparer? Est-ce que ça vaut la peine de la faire réparer? Dois-je jeter le G3 (je l'utilise seulement pour l'enregistrement sur Cubasis)? Au secours! Quand j'ai fait le test côté gauche côté droit des speakers sur 'son', il n'y a pas de différence entre left et right, même chose pour Cubasis, tous mes morceaux sont désormais en mono, impossible de panner left et right (pas de distinction entre chaine droite et gauche. Aïe...Qui a une idée?

En attente d'aide,


David


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Quel OS?
tu as regardé dans configuration MIDI?

il s'agit peut etre de quelques fichiers corrompus


----------



## David Liso (1 Septembre 2008)

Je suis sous 9.2, Tascam en entrée audio, et Cubasis en acquisition = désormais TOUT EN MONO et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes, si ce n'est celui-ci. On dirait du 'hardware failure'...Aïe, aïe,...


----------



## David Liso (1 Septembre 2008)

Je n'utilise pas les fonctions, instruments, ou les entrées MIDI, par ailleurs...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

et alors?
ca n'a rien à voir
( fais un peu confiance , je t'ai déjà sorti d'affaire en une ligne ailleurs...)


reponds dejà à la question 
quel OS ?


----------



## David Liso (1 Septembre 2008)

:rose:Je suis sous 9.2! Seulement sur cet ordi...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

David Liso a dit:


> :rose:Je suis sous 9.2! Seulement sur cet ordi...


j'avais pas rafraichi la page et donc pas vu l'apport

-
OS9
j'ai eu , mais j'utilise plus depuis des années 
je ne pourrai pas piloter la réparation


----------



## David Liso (1 Septembre 2008)

Pas de problème: tout le monde dort ici et je ne pourrais pas allumer la bête au sous-sol du studio! 

Mais, franchement, la chose plus importante est de savoir si c'est vraiment la carte son parce que, si c'est le cas, je doute que je pourrais la faire réparer à un prix avantageux ici en Suisse = cher!


----------



## daffyb (2 Septembre 2008)

le dong du démarrage est il en stéréo ?


----------



## David Liso (2 Septembre 2008)

Impossible de savoir...Le dong sort depuis le speaker G3 mono, il n'y en a que un. La seule sortie son de l'ordi et mono (le mini jack), cela je le sais et c'est pour ça que j'ai acheté le Tascam US-120 pour enregistrer. Donc, même si connecte l'ordi à la stéréo, je crois que le dong sera en mono!


----------



## daffyb (2 Septembre 2008)

c'est quoi comme G3 ?


----------



## David Liso (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est un PowerMac G3 Series PowerPC G3 400 Mhz 448 Mo RAM Code de modèle 406 de l'an 2000.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2008)

David Liso a dit:


> C'est un PowerMac G3 Series PowerPC G3 400 Mhz 448 Mo RAM Code de modèle 406 de l'an 2000.



Bon, il y a un problème, là, les derniers PowerMac G3 datent d'août 1999, en 2000, c'étaient des G4, soit un AGP, soit un Gigabit ethernet (les deux se sont fait en 400 Mhz) !.

Cela dit, G3 ou G4, le problème est le même.

Toutefois, pour te consoler, le problème ne me parait pas pouvoir être d'origine matérielle. Une déficience de la sortie son se traduirait par le mutisme d'un canal, le fait d'avoir les deux en mono laisse supposer une origine logicielle.

Il va y avoir une série de mesures à prendre (en allant des plus simples vers les plus lourdes) jusqu'à ce qu'on trouve la bonne.

La première : les préférences. Tu mets le fichiers "Préférences audio" (dans "Dossier systèmeréférences:" à la corbeille (sans vider la corbeille), et tu fais un test. Si ça ne change rien, tu le remets en place, et on passe à la suite.

Seconde manip : les extensions : Tu vérifies dans le dossier "Dossier système:Extensions" qu'il n'y a pas présence de deux extensions portant les noms de "Gestionnaire audio" et "Sound Manager", si c'est le cas, tu supprimes la plus ancienne (toujours sans vider la corbeille), et tu essaies de nouveau. Si ça ne change rien, tu les intervertit (tu reprends la vieille dans la corbeille et tu la remets en place, puis tu mets la récente à la corbeille), et test. Si toujours pareil, tu gardes seulement celle dont le nom est rédigé dans la même langue que ton système, tu jettes l'autre, et on passe à la suite.


Troisième manip:  un reset total du Mac. Pour ce faire tu procèdes comme suit :

1) tu démarres en gardant les touches "pomme", "alt", "O" et "F" enfoncées.

2) Tenant compte que tu es maintenant en clavier américain, tu tapes les commandes suivantes (sans les guillemets) dans cet ordre (je te mets entre crochets ce qu'il faut taper sur un clavier français pour avoir ça, si tu as un clavier suisse, là, je ne sais pas, je n'en ai pas sous la main, mais les commandes figurant entre guillemets sont celles qui doivent s'inscrire à l'écran) :

"reset-nvram" valide par "enter" [reset)nvrq,]
"set-defaults" valide par "enter" [set)defqults]
"reset-all" valide par "enter" [reset)qll]

à ce stade, le Mac doit redémarrer, comme d'hab, tu teste. S'il ne redémarrait pas, tu ajouterais la commande suivante :

"macboot" valide par "enter" [,qcboot].

Comme d'hab, tu testes, et si ça ne donne rien non plus, tu reviens nous le dire, on passera à la suite !


----------



## David Liso (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous et salut Pascal 77,

Alors, j'ai effectué tous les tests que tu as mentionné ci-dessus.

Le premier, je l'avait déjà fait, mais je l'ai refait tout de même.
Le deuxième, je m'en doutais, mais j'ai quand même regardé; pas de conflits.
Le troisième (intéressant!) n'a rien changé, hélas!

Je suis allé sur Peak 3.2.1 (j'étais allé sur Cubasis l'autre fois)  et j'ai aussitôt fait un test sur un morceau musical en stéréo. Je place le curseur sur la piste gauche: j'entends en mono au milieu. Je place le curseur sur la piste droite: j'entends en mono au milieu. Je place le curseur sur les deux pistes (toute la chanson sélectionnée): j'entends TOUJOURS en mono au milieu, mais plus fort, bien sur.

Mais... (roulement de tambour)

J'ai fait un essai en by-passant le Tascam US-122, donc en enlevant toutes les extensions US-122, le panneau de contôle US-122, et les préférences US-122. Que se passe t'il après le redémarrage? Ben, instinctivement, j'enlève les écouteurs du Tascam US-122 pour les mettre dans la sortie audio du G3, juste? Sinon, je n'aurais pas de son dans les oreilles, juste? Ben, rien: PAS DE SON! Donc, je me dis "putain, c'est vraiment du hardware qui foire ici", sauf que, voilà, je vais sur le panneau de contrôle, le son revient soudainement, mais toujours PAS DANS LES ECOUTEURS, il revient du speaker externe de la tour G3.

Là, c'est la fiche de sortie audio qui est kaput, ou quoi? Puis, est-ce que ça pourrait être une des raisons pour laquelle tout est en MONO? C'est tout bête, mais ça a l'air tellement compliqué, ou l'inverse? Hardware, software, ou les deux?

J'attends vos commentaires!

Salutations Apple à vous,


David


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

Un problème au niveau du jack peut-être envisagé, mais me parait peu probable, toutefois, on ne peut totalement l'écarter (court circuit entre les deux canaux à l'intérieur du jack ou quelque part sur le circuit imprimé de la carte mère). Je voudrais que tu tentes l'expérience suivante : démarrer le Mac sur le jeu d'extensions qui doit s'appeler (de mémoire &#8230; défaillante) "Mac OS 9 complet" ou quelque chose comme ça (TdB -> Gestionnaire d'extensions), brancher un casque, mettre un CD audio (stéréo, bien sûr) dans le lecteur, et l'écouter avec le lecteur audio Apple, pour voir.

Selon le résultat (tu l'as en stéréo, c'est logiciel, tu l'as en mono, c'est matériel), nous serons normalement fixés sur la cause du problème.


----------



## David Liso (26 Septembre 2008)

Re-re-bonjour,

Voilà, ben j'ai tout essayé...J'ai fais tous les essais indiqués dans le dernier mail d'instructions, et même plus! J'ai aussi essayé de démarrer depuis le CD d'installation, mais, en faite, le jack des écouteurs ne me renvoie aucun son. Là, c'est certain. Donc, dois-je commencer à prévoir une réparation imminente?

Salutations,


David


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2008)

Je commence à me dire que oui


----------



## David Liso (26 Septembre 2008)

Hello,

J'ouvre le G3 et j'osculte la section jack/audio, ou je vais chez un revendeur Mac agrée qui va me faire payer la peau des fesses?

J'attends un conseil et remercie d'avance,

David


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2008)

David Liso a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ouvre le G3 et j'osculte la section jack/audio, ou je vais chez un revendeur Mac agrée qui va me faire payer la peau des fesses?
> 
> ...



Ben, au vu de ce qu'il vaut, mets plutôt les sous de côté pour acheter autre chose ! On trouve des machines plus récentes et plus puissantes pour pas trop cher (derniers iMac G3, premiers iMac G4, par exemple) !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2008)

David Liso a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ouvre le G3 et j'osculte la section jack/audio, ou je vais chez un revendeur Mac agrée qui va me faire payer la peau des fesses?
> 
> ...



Ben, au vu de ce qu'il vaut, mets plutôt les sous de côté pour acheter autre chose ! On trouve des machines plus récentes et plus puissantes pour pas trop cher (derniers iMac G3 à 600 ou 700 Mhz, premiers iMac G4/700 ou 800, par exemple) !


----------



## David Liso (10 Octobre 2008)

Salut à nouveau,

Ouais, ben, c'est vrai, je crois que vous avez raison. J'ai demandé un devis pour le nouveau équivalent de Steinberg Cubasis (Essential 4) et avec 230 francs suisses je vais pouvoir utiliser Cubase sur mon MacBook Pro, sans besoin de réparer mon G3! Par contre, maintenant j'ai un G3 qui ne me sert à rien chez moi! Combien vaut-il à la revente? Est-ce que ça vaut la peine de le vendre?

Meilleures salutations,


David


----------

